# Grundig st 70-2002/5 no enciende (tv crt)



## Druchi (Abr 16, 2014)

Buenas de nuevo.

Me han dado este televisor para que le quite las piezas que quiera y tirarlo, pero antes de eso me gustaría intentar hacerlo funcionar.

El problema está en que al darle al botón de encendido, no enciende nada, ni el led, y de la zona de la fuente hace un sonido sin parar "ti ti ti ti ti ti" muy rápido, e incluso diría que algo empieza a oler a quemado. El fusible está bien. El transistor de horizontal parece que también. 
Algo de la fuente quizás?

Gracias, saludos


----------



## Melghost (Abr 16, 2014)

Eso es un cortocircuito. La fuente trata de alimentar, y al detectar el corto, corta (valga la "rebuznancia"). Después trata de volver a alimentar y vuelve a cortar, y así todo el tiempo. Ese es el ruidito que oyes.

Prueba a desconectar todas las salidas de la fuente y a ver si sigue haciendo el ruido. Si ya no lo hace, ve conectando los circuitos por separado hasta que vuelva a entrar en corto, y eso te dará una buena pista de dónde está el problema.

Si con las salidas desconectadas sigue haciendo el ruidito, es que el problema está en la fuente.

Suerte.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 16, 2014)

Ok mañana pruebo a desconectarle todo y a ver que pasa, y comento aquí los resultados.
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2014)

Seeeee , que comience quitando el transistor de salida horizontal (la madre y abuela de todos los males  ) y poniendo una lámpara de 220 v 60 W de filamento conectada entre colector y emisor


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 16, 2014)

Buenas, He busacdo en google y es el chasis C7/C8. Dejo página donde se puede bajar manual de servicio.
Buscar Get Manual debajo del Document preview.
compara la foto a ver si coincide y si puedes sube fotos.

Taluego.

http://elektrotanya.com/grundig_c7-c8_chassis.pdf/download.html


----------



## Druchi (Abr 17, 2014)

He desconectado todos los conectores de la fuente y sigue haciendo el ruido.
Hago lo de la bombilla, o es problema de la fuente entonces?

Ahora subo unas fotos cuando cargue el movil. Es parecida a la que sale en la primera página, pero no igual del todo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 17, 2014)

Esa fuente ¿es un módulo a parte?. Si es un chasis normal, con alimentación integrada en el mismo, la forma de "desconectar" las diferentes salidas es dessoldar los diodos (con separar un patilla vale).


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

No es un módulo a parte. Ahora subo una foto, que ayer al final se me pasó.
Mmm qué diodos he de desoldar?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

De momento, lo primero es lo que dijo DOSMETROS, desoldar el colector del transistor de líneas y ahí soldar el cable de un casquillo (con mucho cuidado de no unir colector) para que la bombilla haga de carga. La bombilla simepre* incandescente *(la que nos han prohibido) no la de ahorro. Con la bombilla en lugar del transistor encender y tomar medidas en las diferentes salidas del trasformador de alimentación.
Con las fotos podremos orientarnos mejor y comprobar que sea exactamente el chasis del manual.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Ahí van las fotos https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w07cbqzlvxnan0r/duIu4JRRIX
A ver si me hago con un casquillo para probar lo de la bombilla, que se que ha de haber alguno por algún sitio.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

Bueno, a simple vista, parece que sí, es ese el esquema, la foto del pdf varía algo porque tiene PIP, RCA en lugar de euroconector y alguna diferencia mas pero servirá.
Lo primero cuando pongas la lámpara repasa soldaduras de conector deflectoras y las que veas raras.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Debería encenderse la bombilla? Porque la mia no se enciende, he mirado y el colector tiene casi 5v, pero la bombilla no enciende.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

El colector *no *puede tener tensión, ¿has aislado el colector?, se supone que sólo ha de haber conexión de +B con la bombilla. Si te ha confundido mi dibujo lo siento, creí entenderías que el colector está en el nodo (agujero) pero sin soldar. Si la fuente está trabajando debe encender la bombilla.

Para evitar prorblemas saca el transistor.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Mmm el dibujo es claro, o eso me parece. El casquillo de la bombilla lleva 2 cables, he puesto uno a Emisor y el otro a Colector. No es así?

Ah, y si, el transistor está quitado


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

> Debería encenderse la bombilla? Porque la mia no se enciende, he mirado y  el colector tiene casi 5v, pero la bombilla no enciende.



Supongo te referías a la pista del colector. Si en extremos de la bombilla no tienes los +B :145v me parece que el problema es de fuente. De todas formas, según esquema, los +B le llegan al transformador por un puente entre patillas 1 y 2 del conector de las bobinas, revisalo. ¿le has repasado las soldaduras?.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Me refería a la pista, si.
Ups, he olvidado repasar soldaduras, ahora me pongo. Conector de las bobinas... te refieres al conector de 2 cables? al de 4 cables? o ni una ni otra, y conector es también otra cosa?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

El de cuatro, el que la patilla 1 va a la patilla 13 del flyback.
Ya puestos mide también en el diod ZD502 que tensión te da. Lo tienes justo donde pone Beko electronica.

Edito: Perdón el de 2 cables y un puente que lleva +B y debes verificar.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Pues he resoldado el conector y siguen sin llegar. 
El diodo ZD502 mide 673mv


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

Compruebalo en diodo con el polímetro, si te da corto o resistencia baja desueldalo y comprueba, deberían haber 33v. Si no está mal, está claro, la fuente no esatá trabajando y lo poco que tienes ahí es el "remanente" de los 300v del primario del trafo de alimentación.

Edito: NO pruebes el tv con el diodo desoldado, desuelda la R531 para probar o nos cartgamos el sintonizador.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

La escala de diodos es la misma que para medir continuidad no? Ésta http://d212dsb2sdisoj.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/6D0D.jpg
Ahí es donde me da 673mv


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

Sí en tu caso, el mío es una antigualla, pero cuando me dices mv me lias, pienso que estas midiendo voltios en placa que en realidad es lo que pedia. Quería saber si tienes los 33v que regula ese diodo, que es un zener. 
Te dejo relación de diodos en los que tienes que medir tensión, en placa, para ver si falta alguna o todas. 
Tensiones a comprobar:

D611 - 145V
D612 - 28V
D613 - 15V
D614 - 8,5V
D630 - 8,5V


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Ah vale, voy a soldarlo y mido esos.



Puess no me llegan.
ZD502 - 5.6v
D611 - 5.5v
D612 - 2v
D613 - 6v
D614 - 1.2v
D630- 1.2v


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

Pues lo que te habian comentado los compañeros, ir desconectando (levantar una patilla ) las salidas para ver donde está el corto.

Edito: las salidas son los diodos en los que acabas de medir.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Entonces empiezo a desoldar diodo a diodo y probando cada vez que desuelde alguno a ver si los otros me dan el voltaje? O cómo? Lo digo por lo de antes de no conectarla sin el ZD502 porque se estropeaba algo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

El caso del ZD502 es que sin él al sintonizador en lugar de 33v le llegarían 145v y no creo lo soportara.
Empieza por el D611 +B y a ver si hay algo en los demás.



Por si no ha quedado claro, levanta la pata del kátodo (la ralla blanca) para que esté aislado por completo y mide ahí a ver la tensión.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 19, 2014)

Levantando el D611, en el D612 tengo 25v y los demás siguen mas o menos igual.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 19, 2014)

Melghost dijo:


> Eso es un cortocircuito. La fuente trata de alimentar, y al detectar el corto, corta (valga la "rebuznancia"). Después trata de volver a alimentar y vuelve a cortar, y así todo el tiempo. Ese es el ruidito que oyes.
> 
> Prueba a desconectar todas las salidas de la fuente y a ver si sigue haciendo el ruido. Si ya no lo hace, ve conectando los circuitos por separado hasta que vuelva a entrar en corto, y eso te dará una buena pista de dónde está el problema.
> 
> ...



Levanta todos los diodos, como dijo el colega, y a ver a si no hace el "reloj"  la fuente.
Si no lo hace vas soldando otra vez, empezando por el D612 (que estaba bien), siguiendo por D613 y sucesivos.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 19, 2014)

He desoldado una pata de todos (menos el zd) y ha cambiado el ruido. Ahora suena mas como un pájaro haciendo "pi pi pi pi pi" sin parar, así que parece que está en las mismas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 19, 2014)

De momento *con el tv apagado/desenchufado*comprueva los diodos del primario y que no esté en corto el transistor T601


----------



## Druchi (Abr 20, 2014)

He desoldado las patas del T601 y no está en corto. Qué valores me tiene que dar?
Los diodos del primario son todos los de la fuente? De la parte derecha? No son pocos no


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 20, 2014)

Sí, los de la derecha y podrían ser mas 
En cuanto al transistor, echale un vistazo al video, lo explica muy bien y en la misma página tienes mas.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 20, 2014)

Siguiendo el video tengo 505mv entre D y S, luego al cambiar la punta roja a G y volver a ponerla en S me baja, pero sube otra vez ella sola hasta los 505mv, sin pasar la moneda ni nada. 
Luego la prueba de los 200 millones no puedo hacerla porque solo tengo hasta 20 millones en mi escala. En esa escala he probado pero no se mueve.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 21, 2014)

En principio parece bueno.
Si no has encontrado ningún diodo sospechoso, puedes medir en las patillas 8 y 6 del oscilador IC601 a ver que tensión te da. Ojo esas medidas tienen que ser con la masa del primario, te vale el negativo de C613.

Edito. mucho cuidado que ahí, en esa zona, tienes tensiones altas 300v y la entrada de 220v.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 21, 2014)

Pues en la 6 tengo 8.5v y en la 8 tengo 313v.

Voy a ver si termino con los dichosos diodos de una vez.



Vale, diodos OK


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 21, 2014)

Comprueba C610 de 15uF.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 21, 2014)

Vaya tela lo que me ha costado encontrarlo 
Me marca 11'12uf. Entra dentro de lo "normal"?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 21, 2014)

Si, aunque yo lo cambiaría ya.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 21, 2014)

Ok, lo apunto.
Pero si ese no es el problema, que mas miro?
Qué opinas del c653? Lo digo porque googleando por ahí vi un par de problemas como el mío de tvs grundig y resultó ser ese condensador. Pero claro a saber de que modelo era , en mi caso ese es un smd microscópico.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 22, 2014)

Pues de momento no puedo cambiar el condensador C610, porque en mis tiendas no tienen, dicen que de 15uf 25v son raros y específicos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2014)

Probale 10 o de 22 uF . . . 25 o  35 V


----------



## Druchi (Abr 22, 2014)

Le he probado uno de 33uf 50v, que es lo mas parecido que tengo, y ahora hace el "tic tic tic" a un ritmo mas lento. Pero la bombilla sigue sin encenderse.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 23, 2014)

Buenas, en el datasheet es de 22uf.
Localiza IC401 que es la memoria y quitale la tensión levantando L405. Creo que estan donde la chapa y el IC ¿es smd?.
Mide tensión con todo soldado, sin  lampara y colector.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 24, 2014)

L405 lo he localizado y levantado. El IC401 no lo veo, aunque sospecho que puede ser uno que está entre las 2 patas de L405, pero en esa zona están las letras un poco emborronadas y no distingo lo que pone.
Con L405 levantado y todo soldado, menos el transistor de horizontal te refieres? Así en colector tengo entre 2 y 5.5v, va subiendo y bajando en ese rango. El sonido "tic tic tic" sigue haciendolo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2014)

Sí, es que en las fotos también se ve borroso. Si puedes ver la nomenclatura de ese ic pondría 24c16, se trata de ver si es la memoria.



Con la bobina soldada, puedes medir a la salida de D612 (28v) en Ohms para verificar no hay corto en ampli audio.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 24, 2014)

Mmm bobina? Que bobina?



Si que pone 24c16.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2014)

L405 es una bobina (tontina  ). Nota interna  buscar en San google como interpretar esquema electrónicos.
Mi intención es que vayas comprobando si te da corto o resistencia muy baja a la salida de cada regulador, empezando por las de 3,3v y 1,8v. (IC603 y IC606).


----------



## Druchi (Abr 24, 2014)

Vale, ya he buscado cómo se dibuja cada componente en los esquemas..
Cómo he de medir exactamente lo de las salidas? Con el tv encendido? Poniendo la punta roja en la salida y la negra en masa? O cómo?

P.D: Recuerda que no soy electrónico y soy un poco novato en ésto, paciencia. Voy absorbiendo poco a poco.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2014)

Como dije quiero que compruebes si no hay *corto *en alguna salida, por lo tanto tiene que ser sin corriente y escala de polímetro en Ohms. Eso si no te quieres cargar el medidor.
Ya controlando un poco mas de esquemas te será mas fácil localizar componentes y asociados comparando esquema y chasis. Se trata de ir controlando las tensiones en rojo y sobre todo las imprescindibles para arrancar: 8,5v, 3,3v y 1,5v. Aunque como es la mas "solitaria" empieza por la de los 28v (ampli. audio).
Si tienes dudas aquí estamos.

Pd: no es que te meta caña, (mientras tu revisabas eso yo buscaba mas información sobre fuentes) es para no eternizar y nos "corran" a gorrazos. Aunque no lo parezca tengo mas práctica que base o estudios  .


----------



## Druchi (Abr 24, 2014)

No no, si no digo ná, solo era un recordatorio de que a día de hoy soy un manta en esto  yo te lo agradezco, estos días estoy aprendiendo cosillas, que a mi esto me gusta, aunque me gustaría mas si al final echase a funcionar alguna tv 

Mañana comprobaré. De momento las tensiones ya las tomé y no las tenía, bueno tenía pero muy bajas. Entonces, con todo soldado, incluidos los diodos, dónde he de poner las puntas del multímetro? Negra en masa? Roja en anodo del diodo? O en que puntos? (aquí es donde me lio ((mas)))


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2014)

Ok, en *katodo *de diodos y salidas de Ics reguladores. La patilla de salida de los Ics a veces es la de el medio y otras la derecha. Seguiré revisando para facilitar un poco la labor 



Ok, en *katodo *de diodos y salidas de Ics reguladores. La patilla de salida de los Ics a veces es la de el medio y otras la derecha. Seguiré revisando para facilitar un poco la labor


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2014)

Una vez verificada la línea de los 28V, continuar comprobando la de +B, medir continuidad en C628. La siguiente 8,5v, medir continuidad en katodo de D630 o C658, despues los 3,3v midiendo en la salida de IC603 o C633. Continuar con la de 1,8v, midiendo en salida de IC606 o C657.Y así con todas las salidas y sus "ramales". Comprueba esto con el esquema y la placa para ir asociandolo y familiarizándote con los esquemas (y ya sabes, si hay que leerlo mas de una vez...).
Aclaro, continuidad entre masa (punta negra) y punto a verificar (punta roja ).
Comenta avances y resultados. 

Adjunto esquema en bloques para mejor comprensión.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 25, 2014)

Bueno, he estado siguiendo el esquema y tratando de entenderlo. Aquí va lo que he hecho, a ver si sirve o he perdido el tiempo 
Todo soldado. Punta negra ha estado en masa en todo momento, y la roja ha sido la que he ido poniendo y tengo:
- +B C628: escala diodos-continuidad, da continuidad; escala ohm, unos 106ohm
- D630: continuidad; 3ohm
- 8.5v C658: continuidad; 3ohm
- IC603: salida pata derecha continuidad; 3ohm
- 3.3v C633: continuidad; 1.4ohm
- IC606: salida pata derecha sin continuidad 300mv; 305ohm
- 33v ZD502: continuidad en ánodo y unos 0.8ohm; nada en cátodo (ánodo es la parte del triángulo y cátodo la raya, no? a ver si me estoy liando y es al revés!)
- D613: continuidad; 0.8ohm
- 15v C629: en el negativo continuidad y 0.8ohm; en positivo sin continuidad 1156mv y no ohm.
- 12v C655: en el negativo continuidad y 5ohm; en positivo sin continuidad 823mv y no ohm.
- IC604: sin continuidad en ninguna pata. iz 328 - centro 429 - der 958mv
- IC608: igual que ic604

Seguramente me sobren datos, pero mas vale que sobre que no que falte. Espero que sirva para algo, que me he dejado la vista buscando, porque la serigrafía está borrosa y algunos ni los he encontrado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 25, 2014)

A ver, las medidas son siempre en salida del diodo, en este caso son todas positivas, por lo tanto en katodo (rallita blanca). Y en condensadores de filtro en el positivo, en este caso, en el negativo que está a masa te dará corto (normal).
Efectivamente te sobran datos pero, aplicando lo de releer el texto, lo llego a entender y saco datos positivos.

Veo que , si las medidas están bien hechas, tenemos un corto (o casi) en las líneas de 8,5v y 3,3v. Tienes que desoldar los condensadores y medirlos. Encontrar un condensador en corto es normal pero dos es raro, de todas formas hay que comprobarlos para descartar otros circuitos.
También podrías tener algún IC regulador mal pero te daría la R que va a masa, no casi corto.
Si el corto no está en los condensadores tienes trabajo por delante pues los 8,5v y los 3,3v están repartidos por casi todos los circuitos como verás en el archivo comprimido que te adjunté.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 25, 2014)

El C658 es electrolítico y es nuevo, lo cambié el otro día (en tu ausencia me aburría y cambié los electrolíticos de la fuente ).
El C633 es SMD, esos no soy capaz de desoldarlos sin hacerlos polvo 

Bueno miento, en la fuente dejé 2 condensadores "gordos" sin cambiar, y unos cuantos de esos pequeñajos de escasos microfaradios.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 25, 2014)

Comprueba C639 y C649. 
Los de escaso valor son los peores, con nada que se bajen ya no hay condensador.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 25, 2014)

Comprobados. Yo diría que están bien, en corto no están, y la capacidad está por encima de 40uf (mi multímetro solo llega hasta 40uf).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 25, 2014)

Vale, sigo estudiando el esquema para ver que se puede comprobar. 
Se trata de ver donde está el corto, aunque es muy raro que te dé casi corto en la entrada y la salida del IC603. Aclaro, la patilla derecha del IC es entrad y la del medio es salida, por eso te da lo mismo que en el C658. Si no estuviera aislado del disipador pensaría que está en corto, de todas formas mide continuidad en el IC603.

Edito. busca D616 y mide entre katodo y masa a ver si hay continuidad.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 25, 2014)

IC603 en escala diodos marca continuidad en sus 3 patas. Punta negra en un disipador que hay cerca, porque el IC603 está en medio sin disipador ni ná.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 25, 2014)

¿Continuidad ,corto o entre 500 y 600?


----------



## Druchi (Abr 25, 2014)

No no, pita y baja a 0 o casi 0 en la escala de diodos , cuando se queda en 500 o 600mv no pita. No debería? De todas formas mañana lo vuelvo a comprobar, porque esta noche cuando lo he medido estaba ya casi sin luz y me estaban con las prisas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 25, 2014)

Druchi dijo:


> IC603 en escala diodos marca continuidad en sus 3 patas. Punta negra en un disipador que hay cerca, porque el IC603 está en medio sin disipador ni ná.



Algo no me cuadra, el IC603 está junto con el IC604 atornillados a un disipador (chapa) y los tres que están "al aire" (uno tiene formato transistor pequeño) son IC605, IC606 e IC607. Y esto mirando tus fotos. Aclárame cual es el que te da corto, ¿IC605-3,3v o IC606-1,8v STB?.
Dependiendo del IC tiraremos para un lado u otro.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 26, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rv36makyft0zgnn/2014-04-26 10.01.00.jpg

El IC603 es el único que en sus 3 patas tengo continuidad, marcándome menos de 100 en una y 0 en las otras


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 26, 2014)

Si lo has medido soldado, sácalo y comprueba que sigue dando corto. Si está realmente en corto, hay que cambiarlo y comprobar los condensadores y resistencias adyacentes a el.
No soy capaz de encontrar (si existe en tu aparato) el IC605 en las fotos, sería perfecto para comparar, pues según esquema es igual al IC603.

He descubierto que hay mas diferencias de las que pensaba con el esquema y placa del pdf. 
Esto es lo que me ha confundido de tu chasis.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 26, 2014)

El IC605 no fui capaz de encontrarlo, lo mismo no existe, pero aun así echaré otro ojo a ver si lo encuentro.
El IC603 lo medí soldado, si. Ahora después lo desoldaré y mediré quitado y te digo valores.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 27, 2014)

Bueno, acabo de quitar el IC603 (visto desde arriba).
Teniendo patas 1, 2 y 3, estos son los valores en escala diodos:
- Negro pata 3 y rojo pata 1: 1280mv
- Negro pata 3 y rojo pata 2: 566mv
- Negro pata 1 y rojo pata 3: 2848mv
- Negro pata 1 y rojo pata 2: 2680mv
- Negro pata 2 y rojo pata 1: 754mv
- Negro pata 2 y rojo pata 3: 872mv

Por si acaso, también en escala 40M ohm:
- Negro pata 3 y rojo pata 1: nada
- Negro pata 3 y rojo pata 2: 14.86
- Negro pata 1 y rojo pata 3: nada
- Negro pata 1 y rojo pata 2: 35.38
- Negro pata 2 y rojo pata 1: 33.85
- Negro pata 2 y rojo pata 3: 32.35


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 27, 2014)

Pues en corto no está, así que tienes que medir en las pistas a ver si te sigue dando resistencia baja como antes de quitarlo. Si sigue dinos a que patillas pertenecerían las soldaduras para ver en esquema el posible causante. Así mismo, trata también de localizarlo por tu cuenta.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 27, 2014)

Si mido en las pistas en escala diodos igual que cuando estaba puesto, tengo los mismos datos, es decir, continuidad en las 3 patas, pata 1 unos 150mv, y patas 2 y 3 0mv.
En escala ohms, pata 1 143ohm, pata 2 1ohm, pata 3 2.9ohm.
Visto en la foto desde abajo, en los puntos de soldadura, la pata 1 sería la de la derecha, y la 3 la de la izquierda.

Cómo localizaría el componente que está mal? Tendría que ir sacando y comprobando uno a uno siguiendo las pistas?

Malditas tvs, me quedan muy grandes


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 27, 2014)

Druchi dijo:


> En escala ohms, pata 1 143ohm, pata 2 1ohm, pata 3 2.9ohm.
> Visto en la foto desde abajo, en los puntos de soldadura, la pata 1 sería la de la derecha, y la 3 la de la izquierda.
> 
> Cómo localizaría el componente que está mal? Tendría que ir sacando y comprobando uno a uno siguiendo las pistas?
> ...



Si estas midiendo con pinza negra a masa, seguimos teniendo resistencia muy baja tanto en entrada como en salida del IC. (Pata 1 = regulación, pata 2 = salida, pata 3 = entrada). Si es así, hasta la patilla 1 te da baja porque tiene una r de 390 Ohms. (R648).

Yyy sí, siguiendo el esquema, las pistas en placa y comprobando componente uno a uno, o sea quemarte la vista. Que dura es la vida del técnico


----------



## Druchi (Abr 27, 2014)

Ya veo ya. No estoy muy por la labor de quemarme la vista, que la tengo operada y no es plan 
Echaré un ojo a ver si hay suerte pero sospecho que esta tv va a tener el mismo fin que la otra, mal que me pese


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 27, 2014)

Voy a buscar en google a ver si encuentro mas información porque ni el esquema ni la placa del pdf coinciden con tu tv. De todas formas, si pudieses poner fotos mas ampliadas podría seguir las pistas. Se trata, sbre todo, de seguir la línea de los 3,3 v STB que están a la salida del IC y los 8,5v de la entrada.

P.d. Todos los técnicos que conozco llevan gafas y nos ayudamos de lupas o lentes.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 27, 2014)

Aquí dejo fotos nuevas de esa zona. Las he hecho lo mas macro que da de sí el movil https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w07cbqzlvxnan0r/duIu4JRRIX son las últimas las nuevas.

P.D: Yo llevé gafas unos años


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 27, 2014)

Bueno, he estado buscando y creo que el pdf adjunto es mas parecido.
Sigo buscando lo que podría causar esas medidas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 28, 2014)

Puntos a revisar que no haya corto (o resistencia demasiado baja) con masa:
De 8,5v los siguientes:
C658 3300u/25v
C626 47n smd
C639 47u/35v
C660 22u/16v
C636 47n smd
Th601 tiristor (si da corto D615)
D615  (si da corto TH601)
D616
C632 100n smd
T604 BC848B

De 3,3v STB:
C420 10u/16v
C435 47n SMD
IC401 patilla 8 (memoria)

T353 bc848B - (circuito subwoofer) ?
C353 2,2u/16v - (circuito subwoofer) ?

ZD404 z12v ?
conector x402 pin 4
conector x403 pin 4
Micro
L402 - C414 10u/16v
L404 - C415 100/16v
Y sigo estudiando el esquema. Mientars ya tienes trabajo.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 28, 2014)

Vaya tela 
Dices que los compruebe con masa, vamos que le echo la pinza del cable negro a un disipador mismo y con la roja voy probando? Sin desoldar nada?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 28, 2014)

Siempre que el disipador vaya a masa.
De momento si, y el que te dé resistencia baja habrá que desoldar para verificar.
Condensadores en el +.
Ánimo, que ya queda menos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 28, 2014)

¿Puedes levantar el diodo D630 y volver a medir en pata dderecha de IC603 a ver si siguen los +-3 Ohms?.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 28, 2014)

Con el IC puesto, o en la pista sin poner?



Vale, medido, si siguen sobre los 3ohm


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 28, 2014)

Si, el IC lo puedes dejar suelto, de momento, mientras haces las comprobaciones.
Vale era para descartar que no estuviese mal el diodo y los 3 Ohms fueran del bobinado del transformador. Pues nada a seguir comprobando. Algo tiene que estar mal por que lo que hay en esas zonas no puede dar resistencia tan baja.

Edito. Si no has cortado todavía las patillas de los condensadores cambiados, cortalas no te vallan a hacer corto.
Pregunta: ¿ C658 es de 3300uf/25v ?, es para contrastar esquemas.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 28, 2014)

Si, es de 3300uf 25v.
Mañana terminaré de comprobar los que me has puesto y pongo los resultados.

Podría haber alguna máquina como en los coches, que la enchufes y te diga donde está el fallo


----------



## J2C (Abr 28, 2014)

Si !!!!


Las *GR2235* y *GR2275*.

Son viejitas y te decían todo. El único problema es que se necesita MUY buena tela para obtenerlas.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Druchi (Abr 29, 2014)

Bueno a ver, pongo los que llevo, que los que me faltan no los veo y me están entrando ganas de arrancar la placa y echarsela a los peces 
Medidas tomadas en escala ohmios y diodos. Se que sobrarán datos, pero como de costumbre, mas vale que sobre que no que falte 
C658: 2.9ohm - 4mv
C626: 305.4ohm - 3.8mv
C639: 3ohm - 6mv
C660: 3ohm - 5mv
C636: 3ohm - 2mv
TH601: izquierda nada, centro 2.43Mohm, derecha 3ohm - iz nada, centro 674mv, der 3mv
D615: 0.8ohm - 3mv (en ánodo, en cátodo nada)
D616: 3ohm - 9mv (en ánodo, en cátodo 674mv)
C632: 457ohm - 443mv
T604: arriba izquierda 0'8ohm, arriba derecha 3.71Kohm, abajo 2.4Mohm - arr.der 3mv, arr. iz 725mv, abajo 1325mv
C420: 3ohm - 3mv
C435: 3ohm - 6mv


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 29, 2014)

Quietooo, C626 te da 305,4 Ohms y C658-639 te dan 3 Ohms. Se supone que esos tres condensadores están unidos, en paralelo, los tres tendría que dar lo mismo.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 29, 2014)

Los smd no tienen polaridad no? Da igual a que lado medirlos?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 29, 2014)

No tienen polaridad si no son electrolíticos y si lo son están marcados con un +.
El problema es que mire el esquema que mire ninguno coincide exactamente con tu chasis. En los esquemas veo esos condensadores juntos, pero  en tu chasis no salen de la misma "rama". Estoy estudiando las fotos pero entre que están un poco borrosas y mi vista cansada me cuesta un poco.

De lo que te queda por comprobar parte está debajo de la chapa que hay soldada en la placa (lado pistas). Dejalo hasta mañana y mientras sigo tratando de descifrar las fotos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2014)

Buenas.
Lo primero creo (pienso) que te has podido confundir y medir en C664 en lugar de C626. 
Lo segundo, para descartar la línea de los 8,5v ve desoldando una patilla de cada uno de los cinco primeros condensadores (C658-C636) para ver si localizas el "corto".

Prueba a bajarte y subir al foro el esquema del acceso adjunto, a mí no me deja hasta dentro de dos días.

http://elektrotanya.com/grundig_c8_idtv_chassis_lenaro_72_flat_mfw72-6601_tv_sm.pdf/download.html

Comenta y seguimos.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 30, 2014)

Lo miraré mañana por si acaso lo he confundido, y voy desoldando, aunque en teoría los que puse nuevos no es necesario no?
Al foro no puedo subir el pdf, ocupa mas de lo permitido, lo dejo en mi dropbox:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y1nuwszk9...v_chassis_lenaro_72_flat_mfw72-6601_tv_sm.pdf


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2014)

Ok. En principio solo los que no hayas cambiado para ir descartando.
Ahora reviso el pdf.


Edito: se me olvidaba, desuelda también la patilla derecha del IC606.


----------



## Druchi (May 1, 2014)

Los 5 primeros condensadores están bien. He desoldado la patilla derecha del IC606 y sigue haciendo el ruido del corto. También he cogido un trozo de tubo fino y largo, me lo he puesto en la oreja y lo he ido pasando por donde hace el tic tic tic  para ver de donde salía, y sale del transformador este blanco grande que hay junto con los electrolíticos del centro. O eso me parece.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 1, 2014)

Se trataba de que midieras si había corto en continuidad, si le metes corriente quitando los condensadores no se filtra la tensión y puedes dañar mas componentes. La suerte es que no arranca y no tienes tensión (apenas) en esos puntos. 
Es decir, la zona de los 8,5v te da casi corto con masa, por lo que hay que ir descartando componentes y la forma de hacerlo es ir comprobando (midiendo continuidad con masa) uno por uno cada condensador, integrado, diodo, etc... Desueldo un condensador y compruebo si continúa el corto, así hasta localizar la pieza defectuosa. Sin meter tensión hasta no dar con el problema. Si antes no me había explicado bien, lo siento.

El pdf újtimo es el que mas coincide con tu tv, por lo menos puedo seguir las pistas en el plano del chasis y coinciden los Ics reguladores.


----------



## Druchi (May 1, 2014)

Vale, me he liado. Suerte que la tensión se pierda al principio. 
Entonces, desueldo un condensador (el negativo? o da igual la pata?) y miro si hay continuidad con masa, es decir, punta negra sigue en el disipador que va a masa, y la roja en..?
Otra cosa, de esos 5 condensadores, 2 son SMD. Me temo que esos no puedo desoldarlos.
Ah! Y he vuelto a mirar el C626, no me había confundido, o eso creo, porque el último número está un poco borroso, pero tiene pinta de ser un 6.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 1, 2014)

Lo importante es que no haga contacto y compruebes si el corto está en el componente o sigue en la placa. Si levantas un componente y se quita el corto, mide este para asegurate, pero seguro que es el causante. Y sí, punta negra en masa y roja en zona a comprobar. En cuanto al condensador smd te dejo archivo.


----------



## Druchi (May 2, 2014)

Antes de nada, perdón por tardar tanto en hacer las comprobaciones, no doy de sí estos días.

Habiendo desoldado la pata derecha del IC606, los positivos de los electrolíticos de los 5 primeros, no me marcan ni continuidad ni resistencia. Los SMD en un lado si, y en el otro no.
El C626 estaba midiendo el que no es, si, pero ahora lo he medido bien, y en un lado tengo mas o menos los valores que en el que pensaba que era el 626, y en el otro resistencia baja.
En cuanto a lo de levantar las patas de los condensadores y medir la zona a comprobar... no te desesperes, pero sigo sin pillarlo  una vez desoldada una pata, mido en el propio condensador, o en la pista derecha del IC603??


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 2, 2014)

Bueno, por partes, los smd te darán, si están bien, en un lado corto porque van a masa y en el otro dependiendo de lo que haya en el circuito, pero no corto.
Lo de levantar una pata y medir en placa y componente (sea condensdor u otros) es para descartar el componente causante del corto. Si yo quito un condensador y me deja de dar corto en la placa, tiene todas las papeletas para estar mal ese condensador.
Eso es lo que has hecho al levantar el IC606 y ver que ya no hay corto en los condensadores. Por lo que *ya estás desoldando* el IC y midiéndolo. Mide también en placa, entre masa y los tres puntos donde iría el IC a ver que medidas hay.


----------



## Druchi (May 2, 2014)

Quitado el IC606. Una vez quitado, en las pistas tengo: en la izquierda unos 313mv, en centro corto (supongo es masa), y en la derecha unos 800mv.

IC606:
- Negro pata 3 y rojo pata 1: 755mv
- Negro pata 3 y rojo pata 2: 3mv (vamos, que pita)
- Negro pata 1 y rojo pata 3: 2797mv
- Negro pata 1 y rojo pata 2: 2798mv
- Negro pata 2 y rojo pata 1: 754mv
- Negro pata 2 y rojo pata 3: 3mv (continuidad también, o corto)



Acabo de ver que en su día medí el IC603 que creo que era igual, y esos 2 cortos no los tenía. Dime que es ésto lo que está mal anda, dímelo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 2, 2014)

Vale...
Pat.1-ajuste
Pat.2-salida
Pat.3-entrada
Por lo que veo tienes corto en las patillas de entrada y salida.

Al ser la patilla del centro la salida, está claro que en placa tienes corto en la línea de los 1,8 STB. Así, que a parte de cambiar el IC, hay que comprobar esa línea, empezando por los condensadores C648-657. Como ahora no tendrás acceso al IC, hasta que lo consigas hay que buscar la causa de la averia.
El archivo adjunto igual te ayuda a comprender un poco mas.

Veo ahora el último comentario y aunque ya te lo he dado a entender *sí está en corto*


----------



## Druchi (May 2, 2014)

Pues he estado mirando en la web de las tiendas donde suelo comprar los componentes y no tienen. Es MC 33269T. En ésto hay equivalentes como en otros componentes?



Bueno, el C648 está bien, lo he quitado y sigue el corto en la pata central. El 657 como es SMD no lo quito, pero medido a ambos lados da lo mismo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 2, 2014)

Y si no hay se pinta . Imagino que en tu proveedor tendrán libro o web de equivalencias.
Lo importante es localizar los demás componentes defectuosos e ir con ellosa la tienda y  hacer como mi viejo, dame un "coso" de estos.
Si los condensadores te dan bien hay que seguir comprobando esa línea. 


 Estábamos escribiendo a la vez, te miro mas puntos a medir.
 en zona de Micro.
L106 - C129 100u/16v - C123 100n SMD pat 43 micro
L105 - C128 100u/16v C111 100n


----------



## Druchi (May 2, 2014)

Vale, ya los tengo localizados en el esquema. Mañana los miro.
Los mido igual, es decir, desoldando una pata de las bobinas y electrolíticos?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 2, 2014)

Busca el J449 que es un puente, situado mas o menos centrado a la derecha de la chapa que está tapando/blindando el microprocesador. Una vez ubicado, le desueldas un extremo y comruebas si sigue el corto a masa.
Con esto descartas los acabas de localizar en el esquema y el smd. Si sigue el corto detras del puente, lo siento, tendrás que levantar la chapa (por los dos lados ).


----------



## Druchi (May 2, 2014)

J449 no lo veo en el esquema, lo buscaré en la placa.
Si hay que levantar chapa no pasa ná, la parte de abajo ya la tengo quitada. Ojala todo fuese desoldar cosas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 2, 2014)

Desoldar el puente era el equivalente a desoldar las dos bobinas (L105-106), pero si ya tienes la chapa quitada pasa directamente a levantar primero un y luego la otra despues de medir, si hace falta claro. 
Aclaro, las bobinas no serían causantes del corto, si no los condensadores o el propio micro.


----------



## Druchi (May 3, 2014)

Quitando la L105 y L106 deja de dar continuidad en la pata central del IC606, pero con cualquiera de las 2 puestas, da. Significa eso que los 2 condensadores están mal? No los he quitado aún, los quito? Como sea el micro, mal royo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 3, 2014)

Si no los has quitado ya, quítalos y compruébalos pero es muy raro que se pongan los dos en corto y con tan baja tensión. me temo que Micro. 
Me da la impresión que es una ram programable así que quizás solo se consiga en la casa, espero equivocarme.


----------



## Druchi (May 3, 2014)

Con las bobinas puestas y los condensadores quitados, sigue el corto. Los condensadores parecen estar bien visualmente, y no tienen continuidad entre sus patas.
Entonces es el micro? Arrrg..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 3, 2014)

Pues creo que sí, porque me estraña que los smd se pongan en corto. Aqui tenemos un problema, puede que compres el integrado y esté en blanco, o sea que lo tendrías que pedir a la casa y ahí está el lio. Si es que te lo venden a lo mejor te cobran una pasta. Es cuestión de preguntar, de todas formas dinos que pone en el micro a ver si vemos algo en google.


----------



## Druchi (May 3, 2014)

En la serigrafía solo veo que pone VCT 49X3F PZ F1 000
También tiene una pegatina encima que tapa el resto de serigrafía, en la que pone: sc 8256-06 987 
14.5 c08 gk

No busques mucho, seguro que aunque no lo venda solo la casa son caros. Me temo que hasta aquí ha llegado también esta tv. No salvo ni una!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 3, 2014)

Ya.... pero y lo que has aprendido...
Seguro que cuando tengas un problema de alimentación en otro aparato lo solucionas. Yo hoy me he ajenciado dos fuentes de pc para trastear.
Voy a ver si encuentro algo del IC pero seguro que es lo que dices.


----------



## Druchi (May 3, 2014)

Si, aprender si he aprendido, y tu has entrenado tu paciencia 
Espero que no se me rompan mas tvs que me quedo sin ninguna de repuesto!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 4, 2014)

Bueno, he estado buscando y me temo que sólo lo debes conseguir en el SATO (Servicio Asociado Técnico Oficial ) y digo debes. porque es posible conseguirlo en comercios,internet, etc.. pero lo mas normal es que no funcione o tenga funciones cambiadas. Buscando he visto que el mismo integrado lo usan varias marcas y modelos diferentes, eso quiere decir que cada uno le meterá un sftware o máscara diferente.
Acercate a grundig, preguntas si lo sirven y el precio y ves-sopesas si te merece la pena o no.

Saludos y Como decía el hombre bicentenario, uno se siente orgulloso de haber servido para algo.

No leemos por aquí.


----------



## Druchi (May 4, 2014)

"Uno se alegra de ser útil" decía, es algo que suelo decir yo también. Es una peli que me gusta 

Gracias por la ayuda y por la paciencia, y por explicarme todo mascado

Por aquí nos leeremos, y espero que no sea porque se me ha roto otra tv 

1 saludo!


----------

